# Help with repairing broken tripod screw insert?



## bla (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey everyone,

  I was attaching my Sigma SA-9 camera to my tripod a while ago when the insert at the bottom of the camera broke and fell out. You know, the metal piece in the hole where you insert the screw of the tripod, with all the grooves and tracks for the screw to go in on.

  Turns out, the metal insert piece is this very thin piece of metal attached to the camera, and it just broke off from the body. So now, I'm stuck with a hole at the bottom of the camera which doesn't have any grooves in it for me to attach a tripod screw.

  I tried superglueing it back in, and have only had very low success. If anyone's had this problem before, or if anyone has any ideas, you advice is very much appreciated.

  Since this doesn't really affect the function of the camera, I'd like to be able to repair this without having to go into a camera shop. It just blows because I can't use my tripod.

  Anything would be extremely helpful.


----------



## Michael Humle (Dec 7, 2006)

Years and Years ago I managed a photography store and we came across this problem a lot. Unfortunately, I don't think you are going to be able to avoid the repair...


----------



## bla (Dec 7, 2006)

Ooooh, I was afraid someone might say that. Thanks!


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 7, 2006)

I read online somewhere how to add a tripod mount to cameras without them, but it also involves superglue:

Buy a 1/4" 20-thread bolt (1/4" diameter, 20 threads per inch) and 2 nuts that fit the bolt.  Put the nuts onto the bolt, right next to each other.  Coat the nuts in glue so they become stuck to each other (do not glue them to the bolt--you need to be able to take them off the bolt).  After the nuts are dry, take them off the bolt and glue them to the bottom of your camera.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 7, 2006)

I build a lot of cameras if i were you i would use jb weld two part epoxy.  it is the best thing I have found but nothing really works on twisting action it is for pull apart.  Good luck.


----------



## ladyphotog (Dec 7, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I build a lot of cameras if i were you i would use jb weld two part epoxy.  it is the best thing I have found but nothing really works on twisting action it is for pull apart.  Good luck.



You should be able to put it back in and glue it with the JB, that stuff is great.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 8, 2006)

If you do then change your tripod to a quick release and leave the release on the camera. You dont want to twist the lug anymore than you have to. If will hold a truck on a straight pull but you can twist it loose. Good luck.

Jb weld and black tape are the photographers best friends. Well a good dog /./... and a bad woman....

Ps. Put a rubber band around it to hold it in place and let it cure a over night at least... thats the jbweld not the bad woman.


----------



## bla (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone, will give the jb a shot. If not, I guess I'll just send it to a store.


----------

